# Buying Replacement Battery for Dell Inspiron 15(1545) ?



## iSLaND (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi,

My Dell Inspiron 15 (aka 1545) is now almost 3 yrs old and its battery has enough power to last only for 10 mins.

Hence, I wanted to buy a replacement battery. And I have following questions:

1. I know nothing beats original. But are cheap compatible batteries too bad?

2. Part Number: On dell website, after giving my service tag - It shows c602h as battery part no. I have seen listings for original dell 1545 batteries on ebay.in and none of them has this number. Though c601h is on list. 

3. LetsBuy has another part no. Y823G for 2700 (claims to be original compatible with 1545) while all others on ebay showing compatible with 1545 do not have y823g as part number and also available for more than 3200.

What to buy?


----------



## jiteshbhimani (Nov 13, 2012)

iSLaND said:


> Hi,
> 
> My Dell Inspiron 15 (aka 1545) is now almost 3 yrs old and its battery has enough power to last only for 10 mins.
> 
> ...


Which one you got?


----------

